# الحب و الكرامة والكبرياء ؟؟؟



## love2be (14 أبريل 2010)

*ايه رأيكم ؟

 اتنين بيحبوا بعض و حصل موقف بينهم اتخانقو مثلا وواحد فيهم هو اللى غلطان ممكن يتنازل التانى و يعدى الموضوع و لا يحكم كرامته و كبريائه و شخصيته ؟


مع ان فى ناس بتقول 


(((( الحب مفيهوش كرامة )))))



عايز اشوف ارائكم الجميلة​*


----------



## النهيسى (14 أبريل 2010)

*

الأنسان كرامه أولا

شكراا

الرب يبارككم
​*


----------



## jorehadad (28 مارس 2015)

*الحب هو جمال داخلي*


اذا كان الحب حقيقي ما رح يكون في اي كبرياء او تنازل عن كرامه ، يعني مش لانه واحد هوه دكتور ما بؤخذ غير دكتوره، حتى لو اللي بحبها مو دكتوره بيضل يحبها لانه بحبها بغض النظر عن اي شي دارسيته ، الحب هو الانسان الذي يحب شخص ، يحب صفاته ، ايمانه ، قلبه النقي هذه صفات الحب الحقيقي وليس لمركز او منصب ..


----------



## انت مهم (29 مارس 2015)

لو بحبوا بعض حب حقيقي اكيد لازم يبقى بينهم تنازل وتواضع ومفيش مشكله لو الغلطان يتنازل ويعترف بخطئه.
والي بحبوا بعض ما بنظروا الى الشكليات الجسديه..انما الى الشكلات الروحيه


----------



## jorehadad (29 مارس 2015)

*اعظم حب*

   اكيد الحب عمره ما كان شكليات الحب هو انه تلاقي انسان يحزن بحزنك ويفرح بفرحك ، الحب هو شي عظيم لكن للي يقدر .. 
اعظم حب هو حب يسوع لانه ما في حب بلدنيا بموت كرمال احنا نعيش ...


----------



## jorehadad (2 سبتمبر 2015)

لو بيحبوا بعض عنجد ما رح تكون الكبرياء عائق امامهم


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (5 سبتمبر 2015)

الحب الحقيقى يحفظ كرامة الاخر وليس فيه كبرياء 
ان أخطأ احد فى حق محبوبه سيسارع للاعتذار
والقانون الذهبى للحب
افسس 5

ظ¢ظ¥ أَيُّهَا الرِّجَالُ، أَحِبُّوا نِسَاءَكُمْ كَمَا أَحَبَّ الْمَسِيحُ أَيْضًا الْكَنِيسَةَ وَأَسْلَمَ نَفْسَهُ لأَجْلِهَا،
ظ¢ظ¦ لِكَيْ يُقَدِّسَهَا، مُطَهِّرًا إِيَّاهَا بِغَسْلِ الْمَاءِ بِالْكَلِمَةِ،
ظ¢ظ§ لِكَيْ يُحْضِرَهَا لِنَفْسِهِ كَنِيسَةً مَجِيدَةً، لاَ دَنَسَ فِيهَا وَلاَ غَضْنَ أَوْ شَيْءٌ مِنْ مِثْلِ ذلِكَ، بَلْ تَكُونُ مُقَدَّسَةً وَبِلاَ عَيْبٍ.
ظ¢ظ¨ كَذلِكَ يَجِبُ عَلَى الرِّجَالِ أَنْ يُحِبُّوا نِسَاءَهُمْ كَأَجْسَادِهِمْ. مَنْ يُحِبُّ امْرَأَتَهُ يُحِبُّ نَفْسَهُ.
ظ¢ظ© فَإِنَّهُ لَمْ يُبْغِضْ أَحَدٌ جَسَدَهُ قَطُّ، بَلْ يَقُوتُهُ وَيُرَبِّيهِ، كَمَا الرَّبُّ أَيْضًا لِلْكَنِيسَةِ


----------

